# upływać pod znakiem



## Agiii

Zastanawiam się jakbyście to ładnie przetłumaczyli. 

Kontekst:
_Początki jego prezydentury upłynęły pod znakiem prac nad nową konstytucją._

To mój tekst, nie tłumaczenie, więc nie musi być bardzo dokładnie, tylko żeby sens oddać i żeby elegancko brzmiało. "Were marked by"? Średnio mi brzmi. Coś innego? 
Dzięki za pomysły.


----------



## Thomas1

Dlaczego średnio?

The _beginnings of _broadcasting in the developed world_ were marked_ by a belief that this new form of communication could improve the lot of every person and every country.
Mass Communications: A Comparative Introduction - Page 135

Można ewentualnie odwrócić szyk:_
XYZ marked the beginning(s) of ABC._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Zastanawiam się jakbyście to ładnie przetłumaczyli.
> 
> Kontekst:
> _Początki jego prezydentury upłynęły pod znakiem prac nad nową konstytucją._
> 
> To mój tekst, nie tłumaczenie, więc nie musi być bardzo dokładnie, tylko żeby sens oddać i żeby elegancko brzmiało. "Were marked by"? Średnio mi brzmi. Coś innego?
> Dzięki za pomysły.


A na jaki język?


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> A na jaki język?



 Taki sam jak "marked by"... Angielski.


----------



## nico45

The beginnings of his presidency were marked by work on a new constitution.
Tak też być może


----------



## Ania R.

No mi też tak "na sucho" przychodzi do głowy tylko _marked by_, ale nie wiem czemu mam wrażenie, że istnieje jakieś inne banalne wręcz rozwiązanie... Muszę się z tym przespać


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> Można ewentualnie odwrócić szyk:_
> XYZ marked the beginning(s) of ABC._


Średnio mi się to podoba, bo 'marked the beginning/end' to utarte wyrażenie, które najczęściej łączy się z datami. Nie ma co kombinować.  Tak tylko nawiasem mówiąc.


----------



## Thomas1

Muszę przyznać, że średnio rozumiem, co masz na myśli, DL.  Jedno chyba drugiego nie wyklucza:
As a result, when the new term began, Reagan's administration lacked the specific goals that had _marked the beginning of his presidency_.
Ronald Reagan - Page 64​


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> Muszę przyznać, że średnio rozumiem, co masz na myśli, DL.  Jedno chyba drugiego nie wyklucza:As a result, when the new term began, Reagan's administration lacked the specific goals that had _marked the beginning of his presidency_.
> Ronald Reagan - Page 64​


Jasne, to była tylko moja opinia, której nie skonsultowałem z Google czy innymi źródłami.  Teraz widzę, że 'marked the beggining/end' równie często łączy się z datami co innymi wyrażeniami, choć to pierwsze nadal wydaje się bardziej powszechne.


----------



## Polilotte

Jezeli piszemy of prezydencie, to należałoby zacząć zdanie od prezydentury: The beginning of his presidency was *marked *by work on framing the new constitution *(OR characterized, depicted, portrayed);  "marked" *chyba ma najsilniejsze znaczenie


----------

